# Switch/Turnout base



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you use outside for your base under switches/Turnouts. Here in Florida it can get very wet and damp. While I plan to have an elevated layout I still expect the track to be quite wet at times so a wood base probably would not hold up for very long. I'm thinking of using 1/8 inch thick steel plate with the switch/turnouts secured in place. Any thoughts?


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

When I built my RR several years ago I thought at first that I would just use 8 x 16 pavers under the switches. As I went along I discarded that idea and simply used the same tamped paver base as I had with the rest of the track. It has held up extremely well. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy ballast will work it's way under the switch unless you completely secure the switch to the base.

The problem then becomes the transition of the track from floating to the fixed base, I gave about 6 inches of extra size on the base.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I use a 8 inch wide 1/8 thick steel late. I anchor the switch to the plate with self taping screws. Then I cut off what is sticking out the bottom with my Dremel tool.

I also mount the switch stand to the plate. They can be on a grade but are always level side to side. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, your's is what I was thinking. I have the same type switch stands as Marty. So securing the switch and the switch stand to a fixed plate seems a solid foundation. 
Greg, Your thoughts on the approached are spot on.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There are some pictures in my Thread in this Forum. Page 9


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I think JJ means this picture.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, What about PVC board (can get at HD or Lowe's). I don't think that stuff rots even if left soaking in water.

-Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, if you use a metal plate, how about aluminum? Bit worried about rust.


PVC may warp over time, I'd not use plastic.


Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea Aluminum plate is probably a better choice.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Turnouts on 1/4 inch Cement Board*

I use 1/4 inch thick cement board (typically intended as a tile backer) fastened to a 2 by 4 pressure treated frame. It has held up to the outdoor weather, including rain.

Aristo Y Turnout:









Aristo No. 6 Turnouts placed back to back:









-Ted


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

After reading this thread I think I need to figure out how to "notch" my trex ladder system for a plate under switches. Constantly digging small ballast out of frogs


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Router?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My pal in Florida has a powder - coated metal frame under his RR and it is still rusting away. I would use cement. Hardiboard is sold at Home Depot for showers etc.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They make a completely waterproof "hardie-backer" that is fine outside with no protection. My switchyard is on it with no ballast, no problem.

It's smooth on both sides, and about double the cost of the cheap stuff.

Greg


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Having code 332 brass track which is ballasted throughout I soon noticed, after construction of the ROW, that some ballast - due to birds who seem to like ballast for their crops, cats (other peoples) and my dog - fouled switch blades.
My solution was to place ceramic floor tiles (6" x 4") beneath the switch throw and movable blades. No ballast put on them of course.
These tiles were items surplus to requirements from neighbours renovation projects. Some are matt black, others simulated wood strip.


----------

